# Dead Rabbit Sqounk pin



## Cornelius (7/2/19)

Good day

Anyone stock the Dead Rabbit Sqounk pin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/2/19)

For the SQ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (9/2/19)

No the dual coil. Not sure if they are the same?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/19)

Cornelius said:


> No the dual coil. Not sure if they are the same?


Absolutely no idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (12/3/19)

bump


----------

